# Question about Drying Basil



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

What works best for you when it comes to drying basil in a dehydrator or in the oven...do you pick the individual leaves off the stems before drying, or dry whole stems then remove the leaves?

I had a great grilled sandwich for lunch today...whole wheat bread with gouda cheese, sliced San Marzano tomato, salt, black pepper and a sprinkle of dried basil. Wow!


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

I have found the key with basil was low heat. It will turn black on you right off the bat if done too hot. The oven will work on a very low setting. My old dehydrator was a cheapie and got too hot. I just got an excaliber so I will try that this year.


----------



## rainydays (Jan 26, 2008)

I dry mine on the stem in my excalibur set at 115 degrees. When dry, it is easy to pick the leaves off the stem and put just the leaves in the jar. I do mint and other herbs the same way.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Hello, derm. I use the oven with just the light on, so the heat is not a problem. It just takes a while to get it good and dry.

Thanks for the input, rainydays. The last couple of times I picked the leaves off before drying but realized it would probably be easier to do it afterwards, and not have to deal with all those little pieces on the tray.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I pull the whole plant, remove the root and hang upside down in the barn. The basil dries with green color. When dry, I just put the whole plant in a large plastic bag (or paper, if it fits) and run my fingers down the stems, stripping off the dried leaves. Works great for me. I got 2 half-gallon jars from 2 plants last fall, more than I could ever use.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

When I tried to oven dry the basil leaves on cookie sheets or racks on cookie sheets, I found that the leaves lost some of their taste and became brownish in appearance - probably too hot. I found that in my dehydrator (Nesco) they retained their green color and we are still enjoying them now.

I stored them in containers (chinese soup take out) with those air drying packets.

Your sandwich sounds delicious!


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Yes, that sandwich is good. I have made two or three of them lately. We are getting fresh tomatoes so that makes it really good.

I have a small electric dehydrator, but it is not here in Suriname with me. I dry the basil in the oven with just the light on, not the heat. It takes it a couple of days to dry, but the basil does not get too hot that way.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I hang mine in the kitchen to dry. It makes the room smell good also.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

I pull it out of the ground root and all and hang upside down to dry. I was told many years ago that the roots need to stay on to get the best flavor and nutrients. Don't know how true that is but it was how she did it and I honor her! She is a great mentor and I will ask her why she did it that way!....


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Homesteader at Heart said:


> We are getting fresh tomatoes so that makes it really good.


RUB IT IN!!:grump::grump:


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

beaglebiz said:


> RUB IT IN!!:grump::grump:


OK, sorry. Life in a tropical country has its challenges, but cold weather is not one of them. We have been getting San Marzano, Jet Star and Super Steak tomatoes. I guess I was not too sorry because I just rubbed it in some more! Hang in there, your day is coming!


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh, I am sooooo jealous.
Hopefully it won't be too much longer for us. I just can't wait for a fresh tomato sandwich. Shannon


----------

